# Same idea, different guy!



## Shodo (Jan 24, 2005)

Hello all, new to this forum. Basically, this is where I stand. I've been living in Japan for about a year now, and I'm now ready to do something other than teaching grammar/IDM/slang. I have a few car lot (foreign owned) friends that are willing to cut me deals out of respect. So with this being said. I would like to import a few Skyline's back into Canada. I've been doing a lot of reseach on my own and the info on the cars are turning up just as I had anticipated. Now for some advice from the men behind the cars. 
Q 1.
What are the diserable models, in terms of market sales?
Q 2.
Has anyone been in my situation whereas they don't want to use any auction services or group sales.
Q 3. 
What does the shipping side of things cost. I'm aware of the customs taxes at this point, but not sure about shipping. 
Q 4. 
When it's time to sell in Canada, what's the average sale price? 

Any comments pertaining to this matter would be greatly appreciated. Constructive criticism is presumed at this point.

Cheers


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Desirable models would of course be the GTR or the GTS-T. I wouldn't really consider anything else. Shipping fees would be between $2500 and $4000 for a whole car, depending of course on who does your shipping. Sale prices vary according to the area you are trying to sell the vehicle in, and whether there is a high demand.
Go for it. This will unfortunately not do me any good, I live in the land of the free.........


----------



## Shodo (Jan 24, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Desirable models would of course be the GTR or the GTS-T. I wouldn't really consider anything else. Shipping fees would be between $2500 and $4000 for a whole car, depending of course on who does your shipping. Sale prices vary according to the area you are trying to sell the vehicle in, and whether there is a high demand.
> Go for it. This will unfortunately not do me any good, I live in the land of the free.........


I'm from the Toronto area, so the import scene seems to be at it's peak and climbing daily. Thanks for the quick responce.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

as ^-- said GTR's and GTST's, and maybe a couple GTST Type -M's. i wouldnt mind having either. 2500-4000 is on the high end of shipping. that price is probably for a private container. you can get shipping as low as 900 for roll on roll off, and 1500 and up for containers (with more than 1 car).


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

get the GT-R. you can't go wrong with it, and in Japan it's incredibly cheap to buy one....from what I understand they're a dime a dozen there. You could probably pick one up modded nicely for a good price.

Find someone in the local tuning scene to shop with you so they can check the car out and make sure it's okay.


----------



## Shodo (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks to all for the great info. Keep it coming. When you referr to roll on/off, is there any chance that insurance is avail. That sounds mega cheap!


----------



## Shodo (Jan 24, 2005)

chimmike said:


> get the GT-R. you can't go wrong with it, and in Japan it's incredibly cheap to buy one....from what I understand they're a dime a dozen there. You could probably pick one up modded nicely for a good price.
> 
> Find someone in the local tuning scene to shop with you so they can check the car out and make sure it's okay.


That little sentra you got there looks real slick. Nice job with the mods. Have taken it down the 1/4 yet? :thumbup:


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

AS you may know, the rules to import any car to Canada goes something like it has to be at least 15 years old, so a street legal R34 is out of the question, IIRC, you should check around with fellow Canadians that have gone through the process, as they will know more than any Americans around here, eh?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Remeber to try to get one that is a 1989 or 1990. You won't have to pay legalization fees...


----------



## Shodo (Jan 24, 2005)

bII said:


> AS you may know, the rules to import any car to Canada goes something like it has to be at least 15 years old, so a street legal R34 is out of the question, IIRC, you should check around with fellow Canadians that have gone through the process, as they will know more than any Americans around here, eh?


Eh! Yes, that comes from the retarded French side of the great north. Thanks for reminding me how much of a nuisance those people are. 

To date, I have been in contact with one owner and he's been real helpful. I have also been in contact with a broker in BC as of earlier this morning. She enlightened me on a few details. Turns out, the taxes and shipping are not all that crazy as I had initially anticipated. 

Here's a question, was A/C on Skylines a standard option or was it optional? May sound stupid, but were talking about Japanese built cars. The reason I ask this Q, is that the broker stated to me that any foreign vehicle at 15 years of age or older with A/C, will have an additional $100 dollars tacked on to the fees.


----------



## SPECTRE72168 (Jan 20, 2005)

*importing*

my dad spent his retirment importing cars from england. what i know about it is this, to import cars to the us you have to meet requirments that are probly different than canadas but it might open up a bigger market. for the us you have to pay 2.2% import tax( it may have gone up) my dad used daniel hustings transport, i dont know if they service japan, the requirements for us was that if the vehicle was 1967 or older there was no prob.there was a loophole, you could bring in a vehicle that was no more than 2 years old and you did not have to meet emissions just dot.and you could not sell it for 2 years.any other vehicles could be brought in as long as they meet emissions and dot safety that is the hard part. it is why some cars werent brought over it is very costly.again i dont know canadas standards so i dont know if this helps or not also on the loophole car you were only allowed one in your lifetime


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Shodo said:


> That little sentra you got there looks real slick. Nice job with the mods. Have taken it down the 1/4 yet? :thumbup:



thanks 

i'm waiting for the boost controller to come in this week, up the boost....but the damn tracks around here aren't open this friday....only the 2 days I work...saturday/sunday


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

chimmike said:


> thanks
> 
> i'm waiting for the boost controller to come in this week, up the boost....but the damn tracks around here aren't open this friday....only the 2 days I work...saturday/sunday


Sounds like it's time to call in sick......... 


Oh, and ......... :topic:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

http://www.carshipping.com/

I am sure some will do oversea shipping and they give free quotes. If you are going to do this, you might as well ship multiple ones and sell a few. You will get a better deal on shipping and could easily turn a profit considering you are talking about merchandise that you are buying where the supply exceeds the demand and can concievably sell where the demand far exceeds the supply. It's a shame UPS doesnt do cars though . Of course, if you are going to ship via boat, you need to have a port you can pick up. If you can find a company that has a crate and they are shipping to your area, sometimes they have extra room and some have been known to rent space out. Hope these few suggestions help and goodluck on your purchases.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> Remeber to try to get one that is a 1989 or 1990. You won't have to pay legalization fees...




you dont have to legalize in canada. and they can only get 1989's right now until august when they can get 1990's. car has to be 15 years old from the date of production to import any car into canada. no exceptions. its like the 25 year rule here in the states, except...15.


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

tougedrifter said:


> you dont have to legalize in canada. and they can only get 1989's right now until august when they can get 1990's. the car has to be 15 years old to the month, from the date of production, to import any car into canada. no exceptions. its like the 25 year rule here in the states, except...15.


Just exactly.. but we can get 1990's now.. it has to be 15 years to the month.. and since there all built on a production line.. there are many months a year that they are availible.. August 1989 was the first month GTR's were built.. May 1989 were the first GTS-t's so we are approaching 1 year of having legal skylines in canada... :thumbup: 

As far as price.. if you want to do all the leg work yourself.. buy,ship and paperwork.. then you could probably get a wonderful GTR for around $10,000... and resell it for $25,000... thats the going rate for a GTR in canada it seems.. I'm still searching for the car I want to buy.. (I wished I was in japan.. then I could go scout myself..)


----------



## Shodo (Jan 24, 2005)

BigBlueR32 said:


> Just exactly.. but we can get 1990's now.. it has to be 15 years to the month.. and since there all built on a production line.. there are many months a year that they are availible.. August 1989 was the first month GTR's were built.. May 1989 were the first GTS-t's so we are approaching 1 year of having legal skylines in canada... :thumbup:
> 
> As far as price.. if you want to do all the leg work yourself.. buy,ship and paperwork.. then you could probably get a wonderful GTR for around $10,000... and resell it for $25,000... thats the going rate for a GTR in canada it seems.. I'm still searching for the car I want to buy.. (I wished I was in japan.. then I could go scout myself..)


You all seem to know your stuff, so heres a quesiton that's been on my mind. What happens with the emissions of the vehicle in question? Is it tested in a under a special level? In addition, what if the vehicle goes to Canada while I'm still in Japan, will I be able to direct to a family member or a close friend? The reason i ask this question is because the vehicle registration is a little fuzzy (in my mind) at this point.


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Shodo said:


> You all seem to know your stuff, so heres a quesiton that's been on my mind. What happens with the emissions of the vehicle in question? Is it tested in a under a special level? In addition, what if the vehicle goes to Canada while I'm still in Japan, will I be able to direct to a family member or a close friend? The reason i ask this question is because the vehicle registration is a little fuzzy (in my mind) at this point.


Emissions on this car is tested the same as any other car in canada.. you won't have to worry about it much since Japan has much higher standards then here... (second in the world only to California). Registration differs from province to province, but they all reaquire a deregistration from japan, If you are in ontario its the same as registering any car, show them the VIN and ownership, and Saftey/Emissions testing and it will be in your name ready to be insured. 

Join up at www.GTRCanada.com there are lots of people who can answer your questions better...


----------

